# General Rate



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Bidding on some commercial brush and roll work over prepainted concrete, all accessable from a ladder, but night work in Chicago. What is the going rate for labor?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

One of the high end res repaint guys here is starting to bill at $60 an hour, a big jump from 48. Doesn't help you probably though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dammit Tsunami, you said you wouldnt tell anyone...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh sh*t, sorry Scott, too many spray can fumes today, forgot. Now all the Sev's of the world are going to start billing at that. Either that will create a lot of work for us or people will just stop hiring painters


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats ok, after I filled my truck with gas this afternoon I decided to throw on another 5% fuel charge, so I am at $63. If you hear of anyone higher than that, let me know. Its important to be the highest priced, not just in your market, but in the country. If its expensive, its good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> If its expensive, its good. :thumbsup:


these are the best customers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks . . . that helps a lot.............


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

ATTN NATHAN:

Please put a block on the words "going rate". It's really a waste of bandwidth, or whatever we are using. If we can't say **** or ****, we shouldn't be able to say go!nG raT3.


ALSO TO THE RETARDS WHO ASK FOR THE GOING RATE, IF YOU THINK THERE IS A SET GOING RATE THEN GO GET A JOB, BECAUSE YOU OBVIOUSLY DO NOT HAVE THE MENTAL COMPACTITY TO RUN A PROFITABLE AND SUSTAINABLE BUSINESS. GOING RATES ARE FOR EMPLOYEES, IE "HOW MUCH PER HOUR DO I GET?", OR "HOW LONG IS LUNCH?". YOU BELONG IN THE WORLD OF THE WAGE BECAUSE THAT IS HOW YOU THINK, THIS WILL ENSURE THAT YOU HAVE WORK BECAUSE YOU WILL THEN BE UNABLE TO CUT THE THROAT OF REPUTABLE BUSINESS PERSONS WITH YOUR UNDERVALUED AND SET GOING RATE.

Normally I don't like all caps but it seems appropriate when speaking to a wall.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Homey

Best post of the day, no doubt.

Its funny, I was thinking about this today while oiling some cherry. All the people who wander in and on their 1st post are looking for going rates.

They might as well just come right out and say: "What is the most I can possibly charge?"

I agree, Homey. If they cant figure out what to charge, they shouldnt be allowed through the door.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

its always the same post, just a differnt screen name


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am a cheap painter. I only charge $25/hr. Most people think its low, but I want to get jobs. Then I can raise the rates if I have to.

So yes, no profit yet. As most new jobs or businesses never do in the first year.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I am a cheap painter. I only charge $25/hr. Most people think its low, but I want to get jobs. Then I can raise the rates if I have to.
> 
> So yes, no profit yet. As most new jobs or businesses never do in the first year.


and the homeowner supplies the paint


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Some do, some don't. If they don't, I just work it in the cost.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Gonna be tough to afford that 18ft trailer, a truck to tow it and insurance with those rates.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I am a cheap painter. I only charge $25/hr. Most people think its low, but I want to get jobs. Then I can raise the rates if I have to.
> 
> So yes, no profit yet. As most new jobs or businesses never do in the first year.


Dont change a thing sev, you're on the right track. Your customers will understand next year when you raise your prices and they will be happy to support you.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

You think so Vermont, I might have to raise them a little next year if things don't get better.

I am happy to hear that you think I am on the right track. Thats always good news to hear.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I am happy to hear that you think I am on the right track. Thats always good news to hear.


Crazy but that how it go's 

name that tune


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> You think so Vermont, I might have to raise them a little next year if things don't get better.
> 
> I am happy to hear that you think I am on the right track. Thats always good news to hear.


Yes, we all have found that its best to keep your prices low when starting out, to build a loyal clientele. These people always understand and are very accomodating when you offer the same service next year at a higher price. They like you and want to see you do well.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Quit being so hard on the guy. If he wants to know the going rate, then I am going to tell him. Click here for the going rate.

Better yet, if that doesn't answer his question, he can always take the easy way out. Click here for the easy way.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey I know that guy...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I am a cheap painter. I only charge $25/hr. Most people think its low, but I want to get jobs. Then I can raise the rates if I have to.
> 
> So yes, no profit yet. As most new jobs or businesses never do in the first year.


Do you realize that charging 25$ an hour doesn't mean your making 25$ an hour? Our you even filing taxes on the money you are moonlighting on the side?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Do you realize that charging 25$ an hour doesn't mean your making 25$ an hour? Our you even filing taxes on the money you are moonlighting on the side?


MAK

It appears that our protege is not here, must be out spraying doors. I can imagine that he will say something like:

"course I file taxes duh I have to for my day job but that part why want leave the job and just have a business. I talking buinsness with my Sherman William rep the other day he said tax avantadge being in business. Now all i need more customers."

If I recall, Jason also uses his SW rep as a business mentor with mixed results.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If I recall, Jason also uses his SW rep as a business mentor with mixed results.


:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just finished reading
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=12353&highlight=sc2c

Absolutely hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I gotta wonder if we forget where we started? Do we remember when we knew zippo? You may get asked the question many times but the guys are asking for help. No need to bust balls, just kindly direct them to the right post or areas of the board. Then bust balls.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I recommend a recent piece called "Need More Customers"


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I gotta wonder if we forget where we started? Do we remember when we knew zippo? You may get asked the question many times but the guys are asking for help. No need to bust balls, just kindly direct them to the right post or areas of the board. Then bust balls.


and althogh this is true, there is no reason people like this can not read all the other posts instead of starting a new thread every time something they bought at the Home Depot didn't work right.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Biker

Where we all started was at the beginning. That was my point. All the information is here. They can read it or not. They have to go through there own learning curve and figure some things out. Anything they pick up here that sticks is a bonus.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Biker
> 
> Where we all started was at the beginning. That was my point. All the information is here. They can read it or not. They have to go through there own learning curve and figure some things out. Anything they pick up here that sticks is a bonus.


 
Gotta beleive that some of these guys are not smart enough to do a "search". (or to lazy) Of course that means they are not smart enough to be a success at business. Some guys just need that initial push, some are helpless and some are hopeless. :no::no::no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Gotta beleive that some of these guys are not smart enough to do a "search". (or to lazy) Of course that means they are not smart enough to be a success at business. Some guys just need that initial push, some are helpless and some are hopeless. :no::no::no:


If they are not smart enough or willing enough to do the research they need to do for their business, they will not go too far, no matter what advice we offer. 

In the past year, I have spent more time than ever researching everything - equipment, methods, marketing, retention, websites, you name it. Its amazing what you find and the contacts you can make if you look. Of course, you know this, and I know this...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If they are not smart enough or willing enough to do the research they need to do for their business, they will not go too far, no matter what advice we offer.
> 
> In the past year, I have spent more time than ever researching everything - equipment, methods, marketing, retention, websites, you name it. Its amazing what you find and the contacts you can make if you look. Of course, you know this, and I know this...


We do know this and it pays. (are you reading this Sev?)I guess I just feel sorry for these guys. Sort of the underdog thing. It's time to watch UFC Fightnight. I am throwing in the towel. 

Predictions: jesse taylor over c.b. dollaway, irvin over silva


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe this isn't the place to ask, but i took the original question to be asking what the labor rate for employees should be, not what he should charge the customer. I ask other contractors/friends in my area what they are paying for good laborers because i don't want a good worker to be underpaid and decide to jump ship. of course, i'd be nervous basing an estimate or my hourly rate on the hearsay of what i might be able to get a good laborer for. just my 2 cents


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> maybe this isn't the place to ask, but i took the original question to be asking what the labor rate for employees should be, not what he should charge the customer. I ask other contractors/friends in my area what they are paying for good laborers because i don't want a good worker to be underpaid and decide to jump ship. of course, i'd be nervous basing an estimate or my hourly rate on the hearsay of what i might be able to get a good laborer for. just my 2 cents


Thats a good point, John. It still seems like a funny question if someone is bidding large commercial work and doesnt know how much to pay people. In Chicago I wouldnt know, but in general to do night work on commercial work, which is usually pretty aggressively scheduled, my general answer would be to charge and pay a premium.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Crazy but that how it go's
> 
> name that tune


Ozzy Osbourne...Crazy Train.


----------

